# [User-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro



## heroe (5. August 2009)

Da die PoV 8800 GTS 512MB aus dem Rechner meiner Frau schon im Idle 68° warm wurde und sie vorher schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit der SB-Temperatur eines 680i-Chipsatzes gemacht hatte, wurde von mir eine Lösung ihres Problems verlangt.
Allerdings durfte es, wie immer, nix kosten. 

Die Suche im I-Net führte mich natürlich zwangsläufig zum AC Accelero S1, von dem ein Bruder schon Dienst auf meiner (ehemaligen R.I.P) 8800 GTS tat, aber ich stolperte auch über etwas neues: Den Accelero L2.

Zuerst dachte ich, das die Kühlleistung vielleicht für eine 9400GT oder eine HD 4670 ausgelegt war, aber da irrte ich mich. Dazu aber später.

Hier die Probanten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist AC-Typisch sehr gut. nachdem man den alten Kühler entfernt hat, ist es besonders wichtig, die V-Ramchips richtig zu reinigen, damit die Ram-Kühler auch wirklich halten, ansonsten findet man sie schnell auf dem Gehäuseboden wieder.
AC empfiehlt dazu ein Radiergummi zu nutzen, ich empfehle dagegen den Einsatz von Artic Clean und einem Fusselfreiem Tuch.

Die restliche Montage geht, dank gut beschrieberner Montageanleitung,  Kinderleicht von der Hand, man kann bei diesem Kühler eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen. Einzig der Einsatz der L-förmigen Kühlmodule finde ich nicht ganz gelungen. Sie haften nicht wirklich auf den kleinen Spawas der 8800er und zur Unterstützung habe ich noch ein paar kleine Zerotherm-Kühler aus der Schublade geholt.
Ein längliches Modul, versehen mit Push-Pins wäre bei der 8800er die Ideallösung, aber Aufgrund der Kompatibilität mit einer so großen Anzahl verschiedener Grakas, ist das wohl Kaufmännisch nicht zu wuppen.

Der Lüfter kann per 2- oder 3-Pin-Anschluß direkt an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen werden oder man benutzt den mitgelieferten 4-Pol-Adapter, der zwei Anschlüsse besitzt. Einmal 12V und einmal 7V.



Hier nun fertig montiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da mich meine Frau nicht länger als nötig an ihren PC läßt, fallen die Temperaturmessungen relativ mager aus.

Im Idle sind es jetzt statt 68° nur noch 48° GPU-Temperatur, wobei die Umgebungstemp. ebenfalls um ca. 20° gesunken ist.
Unter Last muss man es differenzierter betrachten. Quält man die 8800er mit dem ATI-Fellwürfel, wird sie wie bisher auch ca. 85° warm, aber der Kühler, trotz automatischer Steuerung per Grakaanschluß, bleibt lautlos, was man vom Referenzkühler nicht sagen kann.

Im Normalen Spielbetrieb bewegt sich unter Last die GPU-Temperatur jetzt bei ca. 65°. Das sind 3° weniger, wie die Karte mit Originalkühler im Idle hatte.

Versuche mit dem 12/7V-Adapter verliefen nicht zufriedenstellend. Mit 7V wurde die Karte zu warm und mit 12V der Lüfter zu laut. Bester Kompromiss ist der direkte Anschluß und die Steuerung per Graka.
Wer einen defekten Lüfter ersetzen möchte oder bloß einen günstigen, leiseren Kühler für seine Grafikkarte sucht, ist hier gut aufgehoben.
Allerdings würde ich die 8800er nicht übertakten, ich denke dazu sind die Reserven zu gering und dafür wäre ein Accelero S1 passender.

lg


----------



## Fabian (5. August 2009)

Sehr schöner kleiner Test

Der Vorteil des L2 gegenüber des S1 ist wahrscheinlich das er nicht so riesig ist,daher passt er besser in kleinere Gehäuse.
Ich finde der Kühler schlägt sich gut,vorallem wenn man überlegt das er komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt wurde und von keinen Heatpipes unterstützt wird.
Vielleicht bringt Arctic ja mal eine Version des L2 mit heatpipes heraus

Wie viele Slots belegt die Karte denn jetzt?


EDIT: Der Kühler ist ja echt günstig


----------



## heroe (6. August 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Wie viele Slots belegt die Karte denn jetzt?


Danke. 

Der L2 Pro ist montiert nur minimal höher, wie das Original. Daher belegt er ebenfalls 2 Slots.

lg


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. August 2009)

oh ok na toll ich wollte nen review dazu schreiben ^^ na mal sehn vlt verfass ich auh noch nen text hab heute bei käseking 2 davon bestellt mal sehn was kommt einmal im meine 8600 gt zu kühlen und da icch shcon mal dabei war hab ich ir gedacht nimmste glei noch einen für die x1950 pro ..da ich a wohl ein sehr heises derviat erwischt hab erhoffe ich mir shcon das es wenigstens etwas kühler wird ^^ 

naja wee will see ..


mfg Ultimo


----------



## heroe (6. August 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> oh ok na toll ich wollte nen review dazu schreiben ^^


Lass dich von mir nicht aufhalten, Du hast die Möglichkeit es besser* zu machen. 

lg heroe



*was nicht schwer sein sollte.


----------



## olarennt (24. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Einbauanleitung.

Der Einbau ist wirklich einfach, hat bei meiner ASUS EAH4850 gut geklappt.

Jetzt nur noch eine Frage (hoffe das passt hierher) mit dem Anschluss des Lüfters, der Sockel hierfür auf der Graka ist zu klein, gibts da einen Adapter oder muss man umlöten? Packt denn die Graka in jedem Fall die Stromversorgung, oder kann man die auch überlasten?

Danke


----------



## heroe (24. Februar 2010)

Für die Stromversorgung über die Graka, liegen passende Adapter bei, das sollte kein Problem sein. Auch bei der Stromversorgung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, die Graka schafft das schon. 

lg


----------



## schlappe89 (24. Februar 2010)

Das Review ist sehr gut. Eine 8800GTS auf 85° "unhörbar" zu kühlen soll erst mal getan werden. 
Ein 92mm Lüfter von AC kostet 2,50€ und ein Stück Aliminium is auch nicht die Welt, daher ist der Preis relativ einfach zu erklären. Heutzutage auf die Idee zu kommen einen leisen lowcost Lüfter rauszubringen, der gute Leistung hat ist meiner Meinung nach genial.
Man kann immer Reviews schreiben auch wenn es schon welche gibt. Es ist sogar besser, da man schön nen Vergleich ziehen kann.


----------

